# How well does hydroponics work with the sea of green method



## highguy4706 (Dec 6, 2007)

i was wondering how well hydroponics will work with a sea of green/ perpetual harvest. where you have mothers that supply clones that you make every 2-4 weeks and then you harvest every 2-4 weeks. you would have to have several hydro set ups and it would be space consuming but i was wondering how it works with that or if at all. Can you grow hydro with cfl's?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 6, 2007)

welcome to the forum. Hydroponic growers developed the method. Probably won't work with anything but hydro. Sounds like you have some reading and studying to do like Abe, 'kinda on your own'. A good place to start would be with some Journals posted by others that recently completed what you are thinking about starting. There are so many excellent one's I haven't had time to read them all. I select one's that sound similar to what I have in mind, space etc. One that is laid out simply and explains what you are describing is Al B Fuct's, How to get a Harvest Every Two Weeks. That is the one I follow and the funniest post I have every seen in this forum is in that thread. Just ignore all of the bullshit about light's. VV


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Dec 6, 2007)

From my understanding VERY, Roseman has an excellent write-up on it, check it out!!


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 7, 2007)

i have a book by hans that explains how to do it with soil


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 7, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> welcome to the forum. Hydroponic growers developed the method. Probably won't work with anything but hydro. Sounds like you have some reading and studying to do like Abe, 'kinda on your own'. A good place to start would be with some Journals posted by others that recently completed what you are thinking about starting. There are so many excellent one's I haven't had time to read them all. I select one's that sound similar to what I have in mind, space etc. One that is laid out simply and explains what you are describing is Al B Fuct's, How to get a Harvest Every Two Weeks. That is the one I follow and the funniest post I have every seen in this forum is in that thread. Just ignore all of the bullshit about light's. VV



the stubid search thing keeps telling me that to isnt long enough so i can find that post


----------



## email468 (Dec 7, 2007)

highguy4706 said:


> the stubid search thing keeps telling me that to isnt long enough so i can find that post


Here ya go...
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry my bad. I'm interested in the soil sog, ie pot size etc. Would have to be a drip, run to waste I imagine. From what I have seen, soil doesn't lend its self well to sog because of the size of the pots. I suppose you could use taller, smaller diameter pots and be able to put four / sq.ft. I haven't seen that. VV


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 7, 2007)

the method only calls for 2 weeks as clones, weeks veg, to about 12 inches, and then flower. the pots are 5 1/4" square pots, for better space, or so it says, i havnt been able to find pots that size anywhere. the book is from the 90's i think so its out dated a little. the soil is 1/3 organic soil, 1/3 perlite, 1/3 earthworm castings. this is the method im shooting for but then i thought wouldnt it be better/ easier with hydro. i really no nothing about hydro just soil


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 7, 2007)

and the book also calls for and watering for small ops and the drip for large ops


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 7, 2007)

i read the article but i dont know what a flood table is or any of that. Where would i get rockwool? do i just use normal pots or do i need larget ones and can i do this using cfl's?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 7, 2007)

highguy4706 said:


> i read the article but i dont know what a flood table is or any of that. Where would i get rockwool? do i just use normal pots or do i need larget ones and can i do this using cfl's?


I think what they are probably talking about is just what it sound like. A table they use to 'Flood' the plants. What is commonly referred to as ebb and flow or flood and drain would be similar with one exception. The flood and drain would return the water you use to flood the table, to a tank below the table. When the pump used to send the water up to the table shuts off the water drains back through pump into the Reservoir. If you want to get a good understanding of how it work visit you local hydro store. They will have rockwool and other inert growing mediums as well. I think it was widow maker or maybe pot roast has a thread that explains which medium is best with which system. There are also aeroponic, Nutrient Film technique (NFT), run to waste, wick systems, drip system and probably a few I forgot to mention. 
I posted how to build a flood and drain table. the last posts showing the completed table may be helpful, not as good as going to your hydro shop and looking around. 
My source book, Hydrofarm - Grow Lights, Hydroponics and More! lists the square pots you mention $1.00 ea. One thing I find helpful is to pick up any catalog you can from a major hydro supplier. Then you can look in the book when someone starts discussing things you are not familiar with and 'see' what they are talking about. I find it very helpful. VV


----------



## highguy4706 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks man. im growing with soil now and running into problems. and the soil seems to be stinky and i live in a apartment so if people see me comming in with soil all hte time they will start to think something is up.


----------



## joesmoke74 (Sep 30, 2008)

Was not this method invented by an American-Canadian grower who goes by the name of (HANS)!!!!! Also the original concept was compeletly all about soil growing, not hydroponic growing. Also for the record there is another book also written by (HANS) Sea of Green (Hydroponic Growing).
Just check out the www.fsbookcompany.com The book is very informative
the Sea of Green Method can be done in soil or hydro of course, but it was not invented as a strictly hydro method, that info is just simply inccorrect!


----------



## skate4theherb (Feb 28, 2010)

highguy4706 said:


> i was wondering how well hydroponics will work with a sea of green/ perpetual harvest. where you have mothers that supply clones that you make every 2-4 weeks and then you harvest every 2-4 weeks. you would have to have several hydro set ups and it would be space consuming but i was wondering how it works with that or if at all. Can you grow hydro with cfl's?


here is a guy i meet on here.he has a great way of doing it. you should check out his youtube video's.
here is the link to the start of his grow i think there is 6 or 7 videos now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcLVzvKyTEo


----------

